# .300 win mag for deer



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

is a .300 win mag to big for whitetail?

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Of course not. If it kills an animal quickly and humanely, then why not???

My friend shoots a .300 mag for deer.

Remember, I think it was Elmer Keith: "Use enough Gun."

I use a .338 win mag. Not by choice, but b/c it was a gift, and it's the only deer/elk rifle I have.

Otherwise I think I'd be shooting a .270 WSM. in an ultra-light mountain rifle.

But I've killed many, many deer with that .338 win mag.....everyone falling dead in their tracks w/ a heart/lung shot.

*And not one of them had "huge amounts" of damaged meat, as others will say.*

The most important things are:

1.) If you are capable of shooting it....b/c if u can't doesn't matter how accurate you are, b/c you won't be. Whether it be a too powerful for you .458 or a .30-06, you need to be comfortable with your gun.

2.) Accuracy

3.) Bullet Construction

4.) Bullet Caliber

:sniper:


----------



## ~kev~ (Mar 6, 2006)

The 300 winchester magnum is over kill. I know a guy who got a black eye from the recoil of the rifle. He was making an over the shoulder shot, his body was twisted and could not handle the recoil, the scope came back and busted his eye. If you plan on hunting moose or elk, then sure a 300 is big enough. For 130 - 180 pound white tail, its over kill.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

~kev~ said:


> The 300 winchester magnum is over kill. I know a guy who got a black eye from the recoil of the rifle. He was making an over the shoulder shot, his body was twisted and could not handle the recoil, the scope came back and busted his eye. If you plan on hunting moose or elk, then sure a 300 is big enough. For 130 - 180 pound white tail, its over kill.


This is simply not true. Maybe for the small whitetails in E Texas, but for big bodied deer in the Upper Plains, Midwest and especially Manitoba/Sask, a .300 is not overkill! When the big bucks are in the rut and full of adrenaline, and you have to make a clean shot out to 300 yds, this is the gun to have. Our deer in this country range from 165 to 230. Remember to keep that in perspective when posting....

I shoot a .300, can handle the recoil, and have excellent marksmanship with the weapon. Depending on the shot placement will determine the amount of meat destroyed. My theory is, if I actually am shooting a big buck, I'm not worried about 5 lbs of extra meat. My family/friends get enough extra deer meat, i'll borrow some from them! I want the horns! They taste much better!

Your "friend" shouldn't have taken such an ill advised shot and deserves the black eye. That can happen with any caliber even a .243! His black eye was the result of poor gun handling period.

But, as USMarine said it's all about what you can handle..... great post USMarine

Ryan

.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

300 Win may be a little large, but overkill, no way. I shot two deer last year with my 300 and 2 with my 257 Ackley, The deer shot with the 257 ackley had more damaged meat than the ones shot with the 300. As said above, its all about bullet placement.

Oh, they both were shot with Nosler Partitions, 180's in the 300, and 120's in the 257 Ackley, bullets performed perfectly, but alas, twice I didn't, although all 4 were dead within 20 feet.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 11, 2006)

What distance are you shooting for deer? I own a .338 and a .300 win mag. I use the .338 for elk and the .300 for mule deer in colorado. Usually 175 to 225 yard shots. Both perform well and kill clean when I can place the shot in the vitals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I was young I barrowed my fathers 22-250 to shoot deer. Then I went to a 243, then a 270, then a 300 Winchester mag. Now I feel underguned with my 270 and 308. Don't get on my case, I know that isn't right. It's just that I have come to like the advantage my 300 gives me as far as reach. It is very accurate and I have complete confidence in it. I put a new stock on my 270 and plan to shoot one deer with it next fall.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I can't speak for everyone but I think it would be safe to say that most of us here would rather you shoot one with a gun that many thought overpowered than to shoot one with an underpowered gun. I myself wouldn't want to shoot it for deer but go right ahead. I have a buddy that shoots the 300 win mag for deer and he does well. I am a 25-06 man for whitetails.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

My brother got "SCOPE EYE" with a .243....what a *****....hahaha. But we were kids. But it can happen with any gun....so that's no excuse.

Up here in upper MN with deer up and over 300lbs, a 250 to 300 yard shot is better made with a .300 win mag or plus then a .243 or other such caliber.

It's got more punch and flatter trajectory at that distance. It allows u to do more.

Why do u think we have a .50 cal Barret sniper rifle.

:sniper:


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I shoot a 300 win mag and have shot it very well for 8 years and have a hand load that shoots a group that would make a varmint rifle scared and like others say the meat lost is not a big deal being as we can get so many extra doe tags!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't see why you can't shoot a 300 mag for deer. I hunted with a guy who shot a 330 mag and his deer was in fine condition after the kill :beer: So go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I shoot a 300 Win. mag for deer and love it. I also took it Antelope hunting. Over kill maybe. I shoot the 165 Nosler partition out of it and as long as you shoot them in the boiler room you should not ruin to much meat. When you start hitting them in the hind quarters or thru the front shoulders is when you start doing damage but that is with any caliber gun. It's all in the shot placement. :beer:


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

30-06 or 300 Magnum shooting 180-gr. Nosler Ballistic Silvertips are outstanding deer medicine. The front half of the bullet penetrates 6" - 7", explodes like a grenading bomb, and the rear half continues to penetrate (like the partition) for a complete pass-through.

165-gr. and below projectiles have different contours and metal composition and won't do this.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you can handle it, the 300 Win Mag is a superb open country deer round. I've taken a number of deer with the 300 mag and never had a reason to complain. I filled my buck tag last year with one.

I upped the 300 Mag ante slightly for this year by adding a Remington 700 LH SS in 300 Remington Ultra Mag to my gun safe. This rifle shoots sub MOA with the "light" handload I worked up of a 180 grain Partition at 3150 fps...


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

.243, .25-06, 30-30, 30-06, .300, .270, 7mm, all excellent deer rifles. I am looking into a 300 for myself and a .243 for my grandaughter. As for the " Scope Eye " that is just improper handling anyway you look at it. :sniper:


----------



## jclav (Mar 24, 2006)

I shoot a 300WM . I hunt deer in northern MI with it. I have taken moose and caribou in Newfoundland, elk and black bear in Alberta and mule deer in WY. It is certainly more than you need but is certainly not too much. Go to Cabelas and for $19.95 you can buy a shooters friend recoil pad that slips over the butt and it is the best $19.95 I have ever spent. I have been " touched" on the nose more than once with my 870 12 ga and my 50 cal omega muzzleloader.


----------

